# Need a good CNC Router



## Calgone (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi All,

I work with Plastics, Carbon Fibre and Aluminium.
I am looking for a good CNC router that can machine the above materials to a close tolerance 0.02mm.

Looking for a foot print around 1300mm x 1300mm.
Had a quotation for a Piranha International - PJCM1313.

An idea if these machines are any good?
Can anyone recommend a good machine?
Cheers.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Craig.

Are you looking for a commercial grade machine or just a hobby machine?


----------



## Calgone (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi James,

Yes I am looking for a commercial grade machine.
I run the R&D section at a hospital.
We machine a lot of Carbon Fibre laminate (0.8mm Carbon – 12mm Foam – 0.8mm Carbon).
I use a CNC machining centre, but we need a larger bed and higher spindle speeds. 
Looking around I think a CNC router with a vacuum table and high speed spindle would do the job very well.

The complete package with training for the above machine was 14k, which seemed a good deal.

I have had quotations for 30k + but could not justify this sort of cost.

Did think about making my own CNC router based on THK or bosch rexroth-star linear ball screws and rails. This would give me very good accuracy.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Craig, it's great to meet you and have you as a member of our community, welcome!


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Craig, here is a link to the 3D Sign Forum. Some of the members are discussing the purchase of Chinese CNC machines. Don't know if you looked at this option.


----------



## mobilepaul (Apr 14, 2010)

Calgone said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I work with Plastics, Carbon Fibre and Aluminium.
> I am looking for a good CNC router that can machine the above materials to a close tolerance 0.02mm.
> ...


Hi Craig,

Ok, I have a few sites for you to look at but they won't let me post urls until I have 10 points so I am going to have to be creative to get this accomplished, here it goes:


A couple of good DIY machines would be these

www dot cncrouterparts dot com 

I would look at the pro model with the Nema 34 rig. They will quote you any size table you desire. The standard, that would be closest to your needs is a 48x48 and then they have a 48x96. You could spec out a 60x60 or whatever you want.

they have good tech support but no training.

and this

www dot joescnc dot com

look for the evolution machine, it's brand new and is more in line with a professional model.

joes has no real tech support other than an excellent users' forum that you must pay to join. It's worth the price of admission 100 bucks USD.

Now, for the ready-to-run machines, this is what I would recommend

www dot camaster dot com go to Routers tab and you will see all they have...

Stinger II CNC Router - that only gets you to 48"/1220mm but it would be industrial quality and is in the 12K USD range. Weighs 900 lbs.

Now for about 4K more you can step up to a 1220x2400mm machine in the Stinger 3

this is a fine machine but it weighs 1500 lbs. It's the one I am looking at. If you scroll to the bottom of the page on the stinger 3 and hit the options and upgrades, you will see what you can add to this beast.

Both of the Camasters come with a PC, 19" monitor, WinCNC, and Vectric software installed, tested and the machine comes fully assembled in the crate.

Lifetime support with phone, email and internet linkup to the machine and they have onsite and in house training as well as internet training. 

Wow, this sounds like a commercial but, trust me, I have no affiliation with any of the above companies, I have just been researching for my own machine that is soon to come. Camaster has a great users' forum as well.

Hope some of this helps.

Paul


----------



## mobilepaul (Apr 14, 2010)

Calgone said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I work with Plastics, Carbon Fibre and Aluminium.
> I am looking for a good CNC router that can machine the above materials to a close tolerance 0.02mm.
> ...


Oh, Gosh, Craig,

I forgot to mention the other two machines I've been looking hard at, lately:

Shopbot is a bolt together and ready to run solution. Good forum and good support.

and MechMate is a buy the plans and build it yourself. Very good forum for this one


----------



## Calgone (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks John, Ted and Paul.

Paul - cheers for all the info.
Come across this site when hunting around.
(dot)doughtydrive(dot)com
I have emailed the company and a budget of $12000 would build this 5 axis machine.
I know it's not a commercial machine, but 5 axis for that sort of cash would be nice.


----------



## mobilepaul (Apr 14, 2010)

Calgone said:


> Thanks John, Ted and Paul.
> 
> Paul - cheers for all the info.
> Come across this site when hunting around.
> ...


Thanks back for that info, Craig. I will look at them today. Yes, 5 axis would be nice. I just have not looked too deeply into those because my needs would be supported by the list I gave you. Problem would be, for me anyway, is that if I am doing cnc in an environment that requires the machine to run and run and run, I would want a machine that is bulletproof. Camaster would be the choice there. For a hobby/hopeful business, that is not the top priority but, money no object, even then I would want a camaster sitting in the garage. They work and work and work and as long as you PM then consistently, should work for a long long time...


----------

